# Leap Motion



## deta (Jan 1, 2013)

Leap Motion is developing a motion sensor which has 200 times more precision than microsoft kinect !! and it is as small as a pendrive. and it is expected to be priced for 70$. i think it is quite revolutionary and for further details watch this 
 Introducing the Leap Motion - YouTube 
or read this 
 Leap Motion's High-Resolution Natural User Interface Will Make Today's Touch A 'Legacy' - Forbes


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

old news


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> old news



lol..


----------



## tonydisalva (Jan 11, 2013)

hello

  this news is old in more the new news about the details.


----------



## thinkers (Jan 11, 2013)

Its an useful to create something enter into an different progress.....


----------



## amjath (Jan 11, 2013)

tonydisalva said:


> hello
> 
> this news is old in more the new news about the details.



Dude look @ the video uploaded and article date


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2013)

both users above you are possibly spammers


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice! Might be old news, but I didn't know it! TFS.

So, a Kinect is outdated already!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Check illumiroom.


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2013)

^ yes awesome concept.
@Vyom: FYI
Microsoft and Samsung demo Illumiroom display, fills room with images (video)

If it is a next gen kinect and also in kinect for windows worth a buy


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh not again. I don't like motion gaming at all.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ You will anand. Let it see the light of day first. 



amjath said:


> ^ yes awesome concept.
> @Vyom: FYI
> Microsoft and Samsung demo Illumiroom display, fills room with images (video)
> 
> If it is a next gen kinect and also in kinect for windows worth a buy



Yup mate. Its definitely worth a look and great for windows gaming too. 
Opens up a whole new level of experience.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Check illumiroom.



headache inducing.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ You will anand. Let it see the light of day first.



The day Kinect was announced I knew I am gonna hate this and I did. I guess Kinect name was something as Project when it was announced IIRC, its not that I don't like innovation but do it in a right way.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> The day Kinect was announced I knew I am gonna hate this and I did. I guess Kinect name was something as Project when it was announced IIRC, its not that I don't like innovation but do it in a right way.



Have you ever tried playing on Kinect? :/
Have you ever watched minority report and craved for gesture control? Have you ever appreciated Pranav Mistry's sixth sense?
If not, then nopes, you don't like innovation.


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh not again. I don't like motion gaming at all.



U may not like motion sensing games, or those use devices likes kinect or this leap motion device but seriously Illumiroom is freaking awesome. Its not only for motion sensing games


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2013)

Leap motion will go on pre-order in February, in all best buy stores 
Leap Motion goes retail: motion controller to be sold exclusively at Best Buy


----------



## jaykant (Jan 18, 2013)

Leap Motion is a company which control motion of software and hardware developing the world's most powerful and sensitive 3D motion sensing technology and it specifically based for human computer interaction.


----------

